# Easter Lamb HELP!



## catnts (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi!

You all have been great with answering all of my smoking questions so far and have helped me become a better "smoker".

New help topic.

LAMB

I want to do lamb for Easter this weekend and am clueless where to start. I have had success roasting in the past and am pretty clear on desired temp but am clueless on marinades and rubs. Also do I use a mild wood keep the temp around 200-230.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## lostarrow (Apr 2, 2012)

A boneless leg of lamb is an excellent Easter cook. It's what I'm doing.
I cut a hole in the bag season with a paste of olive oil & spices on the outside & inside, repair the hole with butcher twine . Let sit overnite & cook till internal temp is 130F ( about med-rare)


----------



## venture (Apr 2, 2012)

The leg of lamb is a great recommendation.  Be careful you are getting lamb rather than mutton!

Lamb loves things like garlic and onion.  The Armenians like red wine; the Greeks love lemon juice.

Rosemary (fresh) is great.  The usuals like olive oil, salt, pepper.  Thyme for the French?

Take it to 140 to 145 internal temp.  It is already dead, no need to kill it again?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Apr 2, 2012)

I love smoke-roasted leg of lamb with the bone-in.
Classically seasoned with olive oil, lemon juice, black pepper, garlic, and the essential rosemary.
Finished to 140 degrees.


----------



## moikel (Apr 3, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> I love smoke-roasted leg of lamb with the bone-in.
> Classically seasoned with olive oil, lemon juice, black pepper, garlic, and the essential rosemary.
> Finished to 140 degrees.


I do the same,very Italian.I have done a couple of other versions that are posted. Lamb loves anchovies, just a couple in a rub but back off salt elsewhere.I did it in a goat post. Oregano is also good.


----------



## hooligan8403 (Apr 7, 2012)

Im doing one with a mint pesto in it this year. Usually I use olive oil, garlic, black pepper, lemon juice and rosemary. comes out very good every year.


----------



## h2osmoke (Apr 7, 2012)

So any pics of ones done for reference???


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Apr 8, 2012)

h2osmoke said:


> So any pics of ones done for reference???




This was kind of a small one.....






....how does it look?


~Martin


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 8, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> This was kind of a small one.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  That's funny!...JJ


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Apr 8, 2012)

:biggrin:



~Martin


----------

